# Anyone Testing on Tuesday the 16th Nov



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Girlies,

Looking for some buddies at the same stage as me. 

I had one 8 cell 3 day only embie transfered on Thursday so I am now 6dpt.

Going a tad crazy.

Symptoms- none really, more discharge than normal, constipation. Not much else to reposrt. x


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2009)

Hello Mollymittens
I had ET on the 3rd and my test date is next wed (the 17th) although I will prob test on the 16th!

Felt a bit crampy after the ET for a day or two but no other symptoms since then. Today however I've felt a bit flu like and seem to remember on my last cycle on this forum, someone said feeling fluey could be a PG sign? Prob isn't the case with me though as I'm only half way through the 2ww?
I had zero symptoms with my first pregnancy.

Best of luck to you Mollymittens, lets hope the next week flies by for us xxx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Nora,
I really dont have any symptoms, Thoughts that my boobs where sore yesterday but not today. Discharge is like egg white and my pants are always moist, sorry tmi. Just praying that one embie will be enough. x


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi,
I am testing on wed 17th - my 2nd ivf - 4 defrosted but only one made it - had a 5 cell embie put back in eugin clinic barcelona. I just swing backward s and forth between possitive and then just feeling that its not there anymore !  I just cant really get my head around actually being pregnant until proven otherwise . My youngest daughter has just turned 14 and my other daughter nearly 18. I am 47 and know age is not on my side but  I am pretty fit and healthy with no fertlity problems other than no eggs so have used egg donation. I feel bad because I lifted some heavy window frames on sunday - so wish I hadnt but just couldnt sit and watch hubby struggling! I really hope i havnt mucked up our chances.  The patches are rubbish - should of stuck out for estradot(which are great) (chemist said unavailable). I tape these on with loads of tape - look really weired so glad its all covered by winter woolies ! Do your pessoritories come out - am on 4 at a time ! I am convinced most of it ends up on my pants ! then I panic that am not getting enougth 'stuff'. Heres hoping and praying we all get a BFP next week. Think i may test on sunday but am a little undecided yet ?


----------



## coley144 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm also testing (blood test) on the 17th. Have been feeling lots of symptoms but I'm on so many drugs (steroids, progesterone, clexane etc) who knows what are real? I had 3 embryo's transferred (am 40) so I hope at least one makes it. I'm really REALLY going to try not to test early. I keep getting pregnant (getting an early positive) but then just starting my period as normal. I'm having all sorts of immunology treatment as we think that might be what is stopping things working. I don't really want to know if it happens again.


Anyway sorry for the essay and fingers crossed for us all.

jimmyjames - Yes the pessaries come out. My nurse said as long as they don't come out within 10 minutes you are fine. Your body will absorb enough in the 10 mins. Just don't pop them in then go trampolining!


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Girls- thank you so much for joining me.

JimmyJames- the pessaries do tend to come out after a while. I lies down for 20-30 mins after inserting as that is supposed to give them enough time to get into system, like coley says. x

Coley- I am also on celaxane as I have factor v liedin.

Girls I am having a really bad day. I was having really watery discharge yesterday and the day before, I have heard that this is a good sign, well today I fell totally dry down there. I have a sore head and I look like crap. I really think that it is all over for me. I am only 7dp 3dt so I know that it is too early to test. I am going to try and hold out till Sunday if af does not arrive before then. Just feel like i have pmt and that it is all over already. x


----------



## coley144 (Dec 13, 2009)

mollymittens - It really is too early to say. Even when you are definitely pregnant symptoms come and go. Don't write things off yet. There's a list somewhere of symptoms people had in the 2ww and all sorts of PMT symptoms come up in pregnant people.


As far as the discharge goes - maybe you haven't drunk enough? Could just be dehydration.


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Coley,   I think that u maybe right. It must be so hard getting a BFP and then ur period coming. That must really mess with ur head. I am trying to stay positive. It is so hard. My ivf has worked twice before but I went on to loose both babies laste in second trimester. I just feel that now that I have a transabdominal cerclage in place and a medical team to support me, it will be sods law that it doesnt work. I am sorry for being so negative. Having a bad day. x


----------



## coley144 (Dec 13, 2009)

It sounds like it's been a hell of a journey for you too. So sorry to hear about your lost babies.   


It's understandable to get stressed - just try to consider 'what if it DOES work?' as well. That's what I'm trying to do. Prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

U r so right coley, with 3 embies on board for u it is     

This journey is hard for us all. I have been lucky in the past that is has worked and I kinda feel like will it be third time lucky.   that we all get a BFP. x


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2009)

Ladies I am thinking of you all and praying that we all get a BFP. 
I caught up with a friend today and the distraction was great as the day has flown. Think I'll try to keep busy and do something everyday until Tue/Wed (although I may crumble & test on Monday? no I won't...yes maybe I will...no I won't) if only we had a time machine!
Symptoms have changed for me, I've been waking at night to go to the toilet and I have been drenched in sweat. After changing into a dry t-shirt I find it almost impossible to get back to sleep. I'm averaging five hours of sleep a night and need an afternoon nap to re-charge!
Has anyone else had night sweats or broken sleep?
xxxx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Norah- u found the thread....excellent.x
I had night sweats on my last ivf all the time and got a bfp. My sleep has been pretty broken but I think that it may be stress related.

From about 1 pm till waely hours of this morning I had an excrutiating migrane, I have also had diaorehea all through the night. I am not too positive.


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi girls, can I join you? I am 8dp3dt. 1st ICSI
will be testing Tues
desperately hoping for an early birthday present. I will be 40 twelve days later

Molly - can you tell me how it went with Mr Farquharsan?
If I am lucky to get a BFP, I have to see him for cerclage. Ihave very little cervix after cone biopsy. 
He has been recommended. I live down in South Wales

I really wish everyone the best with their tests

is anyone else going insane on the 2ww?


----------



## coley144 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi ladies


Norah - Yes to the broken sleep. I'm on steroids though so it may be that. I am hotter but as I'm normally as warm as the arctic its just nice for a change - no sweats!
mollymittens - headaches can be a good sign.   
Sprinkles1170 - Oh yes I'm going insane too!


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Girlies,

Sprinkles welcome. I will PM u about Mr F. I live in Glasgow but travel to see him, that is how good he is, u will be in safe hands. I hope u get an early bday present. I am also 8dpt3dt, when r u testing? I was really ready to buy a test today in asda but I managed to restrain myself. x

Coley-how r u honey? R u going as crazy mental as me.

Well as u know I had the migranes of migranes yesterday. Was up during the night with diarohea, it was horrendous. Both are a sign that af is on the way, so I am a tad worried that it is all over. Apart from that the only way I can describe myself today is agitated. I am so so agitated. Like I want to punch someone, so another sign that pmt may be kicking in. I had a verbal fight with my wee sis this morning, as I popped into my mums, I wanted to kill her. Oh I really am worried that if I dont calm myself down it will waste my chances. Any ideas? x


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2009)

Oh Mollymittens, sorry that you're not feeling positive at the mo. Diarrhea & migraines can be a sign of early pregnancy so hope that gives you some PMA. 
The weekend is here and we don't have long after that, sending you lots of positive vibes xxxx

One thing I did want to ask....my normal cycle is 27 days but the test date that clinic has given me takes it to day 32. Does this mean that if I haven't had AF after day 27 then it's looking like a BFP


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Norah,
It depends when transfer was. Our usual cyces dont really come into play as the drugs and everything are affecting our normal cycle. 12 days past a 3 day cycle is usually the earlies that the clinic will test us ladies. When did u get transfer honey and was it day 2,3 or 5? x


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for that Mollymittens
I had EC on the 1st and ET on the 3rd (not sure if that is a 2 or 3 day transfer?) they told me to do a home test two weeks from ET which makes it Wed 17th. I know I'll prob crack and test earlier, I'm weak like that!!
I may go stir crazy before then though. One minute I feel like it has worked and the next I'm convinced that my AF is on it's way. Part of me would like to just go to bed and stay there until next week, the sensible part of me will try to keep busy so that the time passes quickly!
xxx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Norah- u had ec the same day as me and my clinic have asked me to test on the 16th which is tuesday. I have to go into the clinic and get my bloods taken to check. Maybe ur clinic think that a pregnancy may not be picked up by a regular urine test on the Tuesday. I would say however that it would be ok to test on the Tuesday.
I know it may be a little early but I plan to test on Sunday. Just to prepare myself. But then I am scared that it may not be accurate.........oh what to do? x


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2009)

Thinking about it they actually didn't say the 17th, they just said two weeks from now do a home test? So I suppose this could be the 16th? I think I'm going to do the same as you and test from Sunday onwards. On my last cycle I tested a day before my blood test (diff clinic) and got a faint positive on the HPT.
This way at least if it's a BFN on Sunday then I know it's not conclusive and have another day or two to test. Personally I'd rather three small BFN's than a deffinitive BIG FAT NO on Tuesday. Not that I am planning on having a BFN!


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Norah-I know what u mean. It seems a bit gentler. But hopefully   we will both be celebrating BFP's. Scared to even type that. x


----------



## coley144 (Dec 13, 2009)

Mollymittens - how you feeling now? Headache gone?

I'm feeling really positive. Not sure why but I just have a good feeling. May be totally wrong of course but better this way than the other I think.


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Coley,
Glad that u r feeling positive. I am ok, been a bit moody today and feel as though af is on the way. Then at other times I feel that it has worked and that all is going to be ok. What a rollercoaster of emotions. When r u thinking of testing? x


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone
I plan testing Monday Molly
I had a brown loss today, and cried buckets!!
Praying the embryos will stay xx


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hi sprinkls

the brown loss may be due to implantation. 

fingers crossed for you

love
babysmile
x


----------



## coley144 (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't know when to test and it is doing my head in! My testing day is Wednesday. We have to go to the clinic for a blood test then wait (!) an hour for the result.

I'm pretty sure I'll at least test myself Wednesday morning.

But the question is whether to test earlier. I don't think anything will show up til tomorrow at the very earliest. The problem is that I have got loads of early pregnancy results only to start my period - so a positive test on Monday doesn't guarantee it'll be positive Wednesday. But I just don't know if I can wait!


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi girlies,

Sprinkles-  that it is implantation bleeding, I had this brown discharge last time nd still got a bfp so keep the faith.

Coley- I tested this morning 9dp3dt, as u know my official test date is tuesday, I got a bfp. I am now so scared that I will start bleeding anytime. I am trying to convince myself that if it does come away it wasnt meant to be...............PLEASE PLEASE DONT SAY CONGRATS JUST GIVE ME UR PRAYERS AS I NEED THEM. x


----------



## coley144 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok I wont congratulate you but it couldn't be better news could it? We both know this is just the start of things and there are no guarantees but it's a way better result than the opposite! X


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Coley, I know. I am delighted but scared incase it is all over in a few days/ hours/ weeks. My pregnancy history is the stuff of nightmares.   that things go from strength to strength this time.
When r u thinking of testing? x


----------



## coley144 (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't know yet Mollymittens. At least Wednesday morning before going to the clinic but my fella doesn't want to test before that. I don't really either but I'm not sure I can wait!


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Coley- do whatever is best for u both. I just tested again and the line is fainter than it was this morning so made me freak out a little. But I am ok now as I know that urine is more concentrate first thing in the morning and I am even surprised that it worked at all given that test date not till tuesday. I will spend today, sunday, monday and tuesday totally worrying myself sick now.
I would however test the day before just to prepare yourself for the news, that it just me though, we are all different. x


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

molly


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2009)

Oh Molly, that sounds like a 'you know what' to me. I'm not saying it until you post again tomorrow with more news. I will pray for you too honey but I'm sure you will sleep soundly tonight xxxx

So my plan was to test tomorrow morning (official test date is Tues) BUT I only have one of those digital HPT's and I'm too scared to use it tomorrow. I was supposed to buy a traditional blue line one today but totally forgot (I know I'm mad with myself for forgetting) I've never liked the digital ones. What is the digital equivalent of a FAINT blue line?? This is assuming there is a faint blue line in me!

What should I do girls?


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Norah
I think the digital equivalent of faint is pregnant 1-2 weeks
when was ET? And EC?


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi girlies,
How are we all this morning.

Norah-dont beat urself up about it. I hate the digital ones as well.

Well I have a wee story about why testing too soon is not a good thing.

So I tested yesterday morning using an asda test, it was faint but positive. I tested again at 3pm it was fainter than in the morning but still positive. So this morning first thing I tested again. This time it was even fainter. I was expecting it to be darker and the line to appear quicker with rising hcg levels but this didnt happpen.
So this morning I am worried that it is a failed pregnancy, an etopic or a biochemical. I am just a wreck. I actuallly didnt think the line would come at all as it took its time.
I know my official date is not till tuesday and i am now 10dp3dt but if I had waited and tested today I would be happy but now I am just confused.
x


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

Molly don't beat yourself up
you can get big fluctuations in urine concentration. Also as you've tested so early, the levels will be tiny. So any slight change in concentration of urine will make a big difference. Just think about it. To get a bfp yesterday being so early, your urine must have been really really concentrated.  
 maybe test again tomorrow, or maybe better to wait til Tuesday
it's Sunday today. I'm gonna  for you x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Molly - Not been on here before but i am in the same situation as you. Test on tues & did a test yesterday & got a BFP.
I don't like asda tests nor Boots own. I am off to asda at 9.30 to get the first response ones....think i'll buy a bucket load!!
Anyway.....don't forget HCG doubles every 48hrs not 24hrs, plus its still a few days off your proper test date. Did you have a blast put back or one at cell stage?? 

Keep hope honey....a line allbiet faint is a positive.  If it helps the cycle taht resulted in my LO the line was faint too. To the point where i never believed it so i demanded a blood test. The blood test showed HCG of 290.

xxxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ooo and another thought. Are you using the same test each time?  Because different tests detect different amounts of HCG. So will give fainter or stringer lines depending x. Maybe that's a better reason to use digital. It will just keep saying 1-2 weeks til a week later. Then go up. Less anxiety
2ww is such a horrible time
I'm suprised we don't all need psychiatric admissions x


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome vino x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Sprinkles - Thanks honey    been reading for a while but not posting. Agree on the admition to a psycho ward    man this game drives you nuts!!!

x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hope you don't mind me jumping on board. WooHoo to those of you with positives. Remember - all dark lines were faint ones one day!!!!   

Have been reading and what feels like stalking you all for a couple of days   
I am now 11dp5dt. My clinic has told me to test after 16 days which seems really, really long. I was going to test on tues but couldn't resist and have tested early. Had BFN 8 & 10 dp5dt using First Response and they were afternoon 'wee's'. I have read that a blast should have a strong result by day 10 so don't know if there is any point testing again closer to  clinic's OTD.

Regarding that psycho ward - hope it's a big one coz you can count me in too!!!!!
Liz XX


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

p.s - brown loss is ok babes.... its just old blood    hang on in there      xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Liz,
keep positive. You never know. Some clinics do give later test days
at least your AF hasn't arrived
keep testing. At least while no AF
some positives show later than others
Think PMA 


vino. Thanks for the encouragement
was wavering, but think I will try and hold out for Tuesday x


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

helllo

please put me on the list for the pysco ward too!

I spent most of the afternoon crying my eyes and i had no idea why i was crying? 

Woke up this morning and feeling achy and sore like im about to start my period any minute......My test date is Friday 19th Nov. Im on day 9 today and carrying to frozen embies...

help me im going mad and driving everyone crazy...been feeling upset and angry all at the same time!

All advice welcomed.

Babysmile
x


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Psycho ward for me too, it is gonna be a busy place. But at least we will have each other  
Sprinkles-thanks for ur post  . I have read and re-read the instructions. It says that results should show within 3 mins which it did, albeit not as quickly as the day before. It also said do not read after 15 mins and the line was there within that time. So I am a wee bit calmer. Will test again tommorow.    that will be a keeper. I know it is early days. Oh and by the way I admire u so much staying away from the sticks.   that u have good news on Tuesday. x

vino- well done on the positive result yesterday. Today I am 10dp 3dt I just had 1 embie 8 cell transfered. What about u? x

Welcome Liz-I have goggled hcg levels all morning and it says that women all give out hcg at different levels and that hcg levels in boys rise later than in girls. I love the internet. How did we cope without it. x

Babysmile- I have had so many days like that. It is the hormones, stress and anxiety all rolled into one.   Hope u feel better soon. x


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

Babysmile.  What can I say? I think you have classic 2ww- itis!!!it's an affliction!!!!
A medical mystery!! It's like you've been a fly on the wall in my house, and you've just described me!!!
My husband went away for the weekend on Friday
I got up Friday, kissed him goodbye, then started howling, and telling him I didn't want him to leave!!!  It's the hormones!!!! We wouldnt normally have such high hormone levels, and it's messing with our brains
try to keep mentally busy, but physically relaxed. Eat lots of chocolate (apparently the embryos love it)
chocolate is also suposed to release endorphins which are the happy hormone in our body
it's supposed to relax us, but to be honest have had loads every day for nearly 2 weeks, and I'm still climbing the Walls!!
Just remember. Were all in it together x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Molly - I have a blastie on board. So i am 10dp 5dt. Sooooo i reckon your faint line is a ruddy good one    esp as you had a 3dt. Just bought the first response tests...showing faint on there but def there, but i have looked up they detect 100hcg where as the Boots one is 50. Boots was def darker & the one the clinic gave me which i shouldnt have used till tues    was a very good positive...not sure on HCG levels it detects on that though      I def have lines on all tests...its just believing it isn't it. Why is it when we see a line...even a faint one we still refuse to see it    Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrggghh!!!!    x


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Vino- I have just been back to asda to try and get another brand and guess what, theyre where none, only the asda one. So bought 4 of them (I know I am nuts) done test again when I got home. Still a faint positive. My hubby said that I can test again tommorow morning but not sooner. I begged him to go to Boots and get me a big digital number and u can imagine his response.  So I will wait and see what tommorow brings x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

I have just bought 4 more too    but bought all first response...now wishing i bought some other ones as well    i was too scared to buy the digi ones this time round incase it says not pregnant    why do we test early    we see a line & we don't beleive it do we. I keep checking all 4 tests that i have done since yesterday......arrrrrrrrrrggghhhhhh!!!
My DH keeps telling me off as well. Think he'll go nuts when he gets back from football & see's 4 tests on the side    x


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Vino- omg me and u sound so alike. I keep on examing the four tests that I have done as well. I just have 4 more asda ones. I will try and restrain till tommorow.x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

I have 4 left as well. 3 first response & 1 boots    i am dying to do another one tonight. I hate this waiting game........ We need to remember though HCG doubles every 48hrs so the line ysterday theoretically won't get darker till tomorrow & onwards not today....

God i wish i had bought some more diff brands    x


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

going totaly mad!!
tested today BFN but only 9 days since trf..oh no is it al over or have i have beeeen totally STUPID??

what now?

having bad period type pains.....cryhing even more than before.

babysmile
x


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2009)

Hi ladies
having only one digital test I gave in and tested this morning and got a 'Not Pregnant'!! my official test day is Tue/Wed as I had a 3dt on the 3rd Nov. Digital tests can be so cruel. I was really upset this morning, one minute I am convinced AF is on its way and then the next I feel fine and slightly hopeful. I have no more HPT's and I don't think I'll go to the supermarket today to buy any. That way I can't test until Tuesday. I know I said that I would test everyday from Sunday but this morning has put me off.
I don't know which is worse, testing early and getting dissapointed or not knowing and wondering!!

Where do I sign up to the crazy farm?  
xxxxxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

Babysmiles. It's too early! Your OTD is not for another 5 days

stop testing xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

Norah too!!!!

This is so cruel! There should be an easier way xx


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Sprinkles. I'll deffo stay away from them now until Tuesday. This morning really put me off, to the point where I don't even want to buy any and instead just wait for AF to arrive...or not!
My clinic never gave me a date to test, they just said two weeks from now do a HPT. I had a 3dt on the 3rd Nov which I had calculated to be wed 17th but my DH reckons it should be tue 16th? what day would you say it was??
Thinking of you all girls and praying for us all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

HI Norah
I had a 3dt on 4th Nov
my OTD was acually 20th (Sat) which would make you (19th). She said the earliest I could start testing was 4 days before OTD, as this was the earliest you could expect a positive. So for you I would say that the earliest would be 15th, but may become positive any day up to 19th x


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Norah-  damn those digital tests. I hate them. I am pretty sure that I may had had the same result on one of those. The asda brand says test from 4 days before missed period, I dont think that the digital one says that so try to stay positive. Like sprinkles says I think wed will be the best.

Sprinkles-U r my hero, u r the voice of reason in all of this and i thank u so much for that.

Bbaysmile-could be too early, dont give up. x


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

More brown/pink loss for me. Clinic have upped my cyclogest. 
Please please please stay x


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2009)

Sprinkles, keeping my fingers crossed for you. It's good that the clinic have said to up the cyclogest.
I have just had a pink/red show, gutted. Reckon tomorrow is going to be AF day. Don't think I'll bother buying any HPT's.


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Sprinkles and Norah- I had brown/pink loss 2 days before official test day on last cycle and was a bfp. As long as it is not deep red. It is old blood.


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Molly. That's what I'm hoping but when it's pink/dark pink it looks like fresh blood. Not sure I'll get much sleep tonight!!


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Morning girlies how are we all doing, 1 day to go. x
Norah/ Sprinkles-how are things. Hsa the discharge eased off, remember I had this on last cycle and got a BFP.   
Vino-have u tested again.

Well ladies tested again this morning still getting a positive which is awesome but is still faint, so worried that hcg levels are not doubling. I have goggled this online and it says that for a line to be present there has to be hcg in ur urine, but a blood sample is more accurate. So I am going to the clinic tommorow at 8.30 to bget bloods and beta done.   that all is ok.
My (.)(.) where sore last night and I had some mild cramping. I think that the mild cramping may have been toilet related (sorry tmi). I never get sore boobs when I have had a positive but I do get them before af.
 that all will be ok. I just keep thinking that it is all too good to be true. I hope Noah and Abigail are looking down from heaven and taking care of me and dh. Sorry for the me post. x


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2009)

Morning Molly
thanks for asking, yes the pink blood stopped last night so I actually slept quite well. I do still feel like AF is on it's way though.
Will buy some HPT's for tomorrow morning just in case AF doesn't start.
I think you can safely begin to take your result as a positive! I read on-line that as long as the ink is there it doesn't really matter if it's a dark line or not. I also truly believe that your two angels are doing what they can xx
So a big fat CONGRATULATIONS to you Molly!!!FAB news! I don't know where to find the dancing bananas from but if I did they'd be here! 
Let us know how you get on with your bloods tomorrow hun xx


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2009)

Ladies, how are you all this morning? Anyone test this morning?
Sprinkles, how are you? has the spotting stopped?


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Molly  - I just read your signature on your losses     i am so sorry. I suffered a late miscarriage too in 2007 at 23 weeks. I am sure your angels are looking down on you   
Good to hear its still positive      mine is too. I am still obsessed with lines as well. Did 2 more tests this morning    Going to buy just a few more for tomorrow then not test from then onwards & just get my scan booked in.

Thinking of you all & i pray you all get BFP's     xx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Norah-I am so glad that the spotting has stopped. I am still hopeful for a positive for u honey.

Sprinkles-How are u today?

Vino-Thanks for ur message. I am so sorry about ur late loss, it doesn't get any easier. 

I have had a few twinges today and I have been boiling hot. Praying that it is not a sign that af is on the way.

Keep me posted.
Molly x


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi everyone.  
Thanks for your good wishes. 
No more loss today. 
Very nervous for tomorrow. 
Desperate to join molly and vino!
Norah fingers crossed for us both x
babysmiles. How are you?  Hope still no sign of AF
good luck to everyone x


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Sprinkles that is great news. I have been looking out for u all day. 

Well tommorow at this time hopefully I will be posting Beta results.....


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Hiya Girlies!...

Im officially due to test on Thursday ... but i may join your ''testing on Tuesday 16th club'' !!!!!!!

Wish me luck x


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2009)

Vino - CONGRATULATIONS great that you got a BFP! I love hearing all these positives.
Sprinkles great that your bleeding has stopped. How long did you bleed for and was it heavy?
Whenwillithappen, best of luck with your test but be careful testing too early. I did on Sunday and it just ruined my whole day.

Well girls I've just got back from spending a fortune buying a heap of HPT's and now the bleeding has returned. Its dark red too. Doubt I'll even bother testing tomorrow morning, I'll just see how the rest of today and tonight goes. Not feeling confident though.


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

Norah - So sorry your bleeding has continued. Still test on OTD just to be sure.

I had a slight Brown loss Friday. Nothing Saturday, Another browny pink loss yesterday, and a small clot (Sorry TMI). Nothing again today. My clinic have incresed my cyclogest incase it is implantation.
Tomorrow I'll know for certain!
Not sure what time I will test. Depends when DH can be around.

WWIH - welcome. This is a really lovely little group - so supportive x


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Sprinkles- it sounds really positive, u have done so well and helped to keep me sane. x

When will it happen- welcome to our thread. How are u bearing up? x

Norah-  .   for u.

Girlies we are nearly there.

I have a bit of a crampy tummy tonight. I hope that all is ok. Boobs are a bit sore too.

x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Nora - I am also           for you xxxx

Molly - Lots of      for you too. I am sure your beta will do you proud    hang in there xxxx

When will it happen - Welcome hun. I hope Thurs is a BFP day for you      xxxx

Sprinkles - Hang in there babes      i so hope you get the result you want too xxxx

Just done another test......still positive.....think i believe it now   

I'll try & pop back on later........ love to you all girls xxxx


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the welcomes! 

Feeling quietly confident ... but then again .... Ugggghhhh i dont know!


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok. So 9 hours and counting!!!!  Eek!


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

Morning.
Well..................


I can't believe it. DH is over the moon. trying not to get too excited, as lots of complications to come. But aaarrrggghhh!!!! Cant Help it!!!!!

Thanks to everyone here for their support x


----------



## coley144 (Dec 13, 2009)

Congrats to everyone with positives. Hugs to everyone with negatives.


My official testing day is tomorrow but a senistive test today came back negative so I'm not holding out much hope. 


Good luck all waiting to test.


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Sprinkles - Wooopeeeeeee     congrats honey    x

Molly - Hope you're ok too hun    i    your beta is ok this afternoon x

Coley - I still      for a BFP for you. Thinking of you    x

How is everyone else??

2 more tests today confirmed its still positive....scan booked for 1st Dec at 1.30pm


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Sprinkles CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You must be on Cloud 9!!!!!!

Vino - Great news!!!!! .... & you've got a date for your scan already!!!! Yippppiieeeee!!!!

AFM: I am officially driving myself crazy today ... One minute I think I am pregnant, the next minute my symptoms have gone and Im telling myself that Im not pregnant.

The way Im thinking at the moment is even if it comes up positive ... I wont believe it ... I'm telling myself I was pregnant but it hasnt stuck and I'll be having an early miscarriage next week. (probably because I had a MC in August)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I hate all this [email protected].


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2009)

Wow Molly, Vino & Sprinkles - the biggest CONGRATULATIONS to you all. It's such a magical time and what a lovely early Christmas present you have given yourself! I wish you all every ounce of happiness throughout your pregnancy, infertility is such a hard & cruel road & you all deserve your bubs xx
Coley, praying that you have a different result tomorrow hun, could be a late implanter?
WWIH - fingers crossed for you and I'll be reading and hoping to see some dancing bananas very soon xxxx

I am now in full flow of AF (very heavy but no pain) and tested this morning (after spending a small fortune on HPT's yesterday I was determined to use at least one!!) BFN as I expected. I haven't cried yet and for some very strange reason I feel very calm?? Perhaps it just wasn't my time and I do have my precious LO to remind me how blessed I am to have her.
I think I'll start thinking about trying again in January. Get Christmas out of the way and enjoy a glass of vino with my turkey!!
I'm also thinking of going back to the ARGC (where I had tx for DD) it was about 10k on top of what I've just paid at my local clinic (6k) but I can't help but think that is where it worked for us before. Plus they do immune treatment which I required but didn't have it this time? 
Just realised how long I've been rambling about myself, sorry girls.

So very very happy for you all and best of luck to anyone else yet to test. Will keep in touch to see how you all are.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

I couldnt wait any longer ... I have tested ... got a negative    OTD is Thursday but its unlikely to change now isnt it.


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2009)

It could still change hun, remember your urine has a different concentration level each time, depending on the time of day and how much fluid you have in your body. You still have two more days so keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Norah-  take some time out honey and have a brilliant christmas. Be gentle with yourself and dh and find joy in ur dd. I am so sorry Norah. You have been so supportive over this mad week. x    

Sprinkles & Vino-  well done. I am so so happy for u both.   

When will it happen- u could have tested too early. Thursday is ur official day.   

Coley-   for tommorow.

Well ladies just got a call from the hospital today I am 12 days past a 3 day transfer with a single embie transfer and my hcg is 405. I am delighted but so scared.    that we all have healthy pregnancies with wee bundles to take home at the end of it. x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Molly -      wahooooo!!!!!  sooooo chuffed babes    excellent Beta    lots of       for us all now xxx

Have you got your scan date? I booked mine this morning...1st Dec as my clinic do a 6wk one & an 8wk one x


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Vino,

My scan is 2nd Dec. I am so nervous.   that I make it till then. How are you feeling? x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Mollymittens - i have been stalking you as I said I would, fantastic news on the HCG!! Roll on that scan and the next 8 months of happy pregnancy    

sorry everyone else for being so rude, congrats on all your BFPs too, and   for the BFNs xxx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you so much Piepig. It is so lovely that u have looked out for me.
Ladies Piepig and me where on the 2ww together last year and Piepig has a gorgeous wee bubba. xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I do believe back then we were talking about how frisky we felt....has it been the same again


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Molly - I am feeling ok    i have decided to not stress & go with the flow & that everything WILL be ok because it HAS to be    I am off to asda tomorrow & will find it hard not to pick up even more tests though      You will make it to your scan & you will see a lovely heartbeat hun........        xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi everyone. Thanks for all the good wishes. 

Norah, Coley, WWIH. Sending you all big hugs x

molly. Fab HCG result. Woohoo!!!!

Love to everyone x


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

Vino. Molly. Ok, so now I know what the bug of testing is all about
I've become crazed

less than 24 hours since BFP, and I've done 10 tests. 
What happened to my sanity?

I think this could be worse than the 2ww
eek!!!!!


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

PiePig-no friskiness which is just as well as no u know what for the full pregnancy, poor dh.   x

Vino-  thanks Honey, I am   that we make it to that first scan and have healthy bubbs at the end. x

Sprinkles-  told u that testing becomes obsessive but we are allowed we have waited so long to be pregggers. Enjoy it x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Sprinkles - I have bought 2 more today     still positive. I was shopping asda just pottering along.....god knows how they ended up in my trolley    DH will kill me if her knew   . Its like an obbession isn't it    x


----------



## coley144 (Dec 13, 2009)

Had my blood test today. HCG 9 - so I'm pregnant-ish. The result is low so at the moment it doesn't look good. Another test due Friday.


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

oh Coley    that the hcg goes up, could be a late implanter. I know its hard but try to stay


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

Coley. Good luck gor tomorrow

how is everyone?

Question? Does anyone know if face paint is safe in pregnancy?


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Coley-thinking of u today

Sprinkles- I have no idea. What are u up too?   

Well I am feeling really moody and tired and fed up today. Praying that af is not about to make an appearance and that it is just pregnancy hormones.

How is everyone doing? x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Facepaint - Hmmmmm i would think its ok....why wouldnt it be    hmmmmmmm me too wants to know why though.....    

I am ok ish. Just been upset loads. I am trying to get in with the consultant at the hosp asap so he can prescribe my clexane which i'll need to be on 6 weeks post birth like last time (because of my blood) & its a real battle. The chap i had before no longer does anti-natal only gynae work & i have to be referred. My docs are useless (last time despite a letter from my cons telling him to give me cleaxne & why....he refused! so my cons had to prescribe it all) i have however managed my booking in app with the m/w for 4 days after my 6 week scan so i am hoping she can refer me asap from that. It shouldnt be like this    i have a blood condition so why can't it be easy for me to see someone    A secretary isphoning me back later (after me crying down the phone earlier) so if she can't do anything i'll have to see if the m/w can after my scan. Its costing £56pw for my clexane & its annoying that i should get it free.....GRrrrrrrrrrrrr

Sorry moan over....feeling very fragile & emotional at the min. I just need things sorted   

Molly - I am sure its the hormones.....i am the same. AF won't come...its not allowed. You are preggers hun    x

Coley - Thinking of you honey xxxx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Vino- I have been on celaxane since ec. I have factor v liedin a blood condition. 
Why dont u phone ur ivf clinic and get them to prescribe it for u. Explain that u r not seeing the consultant till after 6 weeks but that u would hate anything to happen in the meantime due to not having the correct meds. The ivf clinic that has got u preggers have a vested interest in keeping ur pregnancy going so why not call them. In fact I am demanding that u call them.  Sorry I have my bossy head on.

I am pleased to know that someone else is as moody and worried as me today.

x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Molly - I am factor 5 too    i have been on 40mg since ET too & i am getting it from my clinic but its costing a fortune. I have managed to get in with my cons who has done a prescription which i pick up tomorrow. I need to get a referral from my docs on weds (only day i can get there) of which then i'll see my cons for my high risk care    she is lovely. So stress over.......god i cried so much.

p.s my docs are rubbish. Even when my cons last yr told them to prescribe clexane they wouldnt      so i ahve to go through the cons every time. Such a ball ache    x


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

vino-my ivf clinic have given me enough till i am 8 weeks and then the hospital will give me this. I do not understand why u have to pay for this if u need it. That is awful. x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

I have to pay for it through my clinic honey....always have done even though i need it. Its part of the drugs cost    do you get yours free from the clinic? Have you never paid them for it on your drugs cost? Or was the cost built into your fee    Its just the way MFS work. 
I had such probs last time...not with my cons....my docs. I can get as much as i need from MFS but would have to pay till i get it from my cons, even though its something i have to have. Loooong story. But its ok now as my cons has done a prescription for me    i am going to collect it tomorrow so i won't pay a penny now.

I hate the way my docs are...they know nothing about blood issues. My cons even told me when i was PG with LO i needed a new GP as he was so shocked   

All sorted now anyway.....clexane collection tomorrow & cons app poss 2nd Dec so she can see if she wants me to stay on 40mg or up it....

What a day xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi girls

how are you all?

I'm fine
1st scan in 8 days time
can't wait

I will be 40 a week today
the facepaint is for my party
the party is fancy dress, and the whole theme has been based around my charcter, which needs facepainting. Hence the query. It's too late to change the theme!


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Sprinkles,
I think that face paint should be ok. Why not ask the midwife that u see when u get ur first scan? Or goggle it? I am sure though if it is ok to put on ur kids face it should be fine. Sounds like it will be a fabby night.
U r so lucky that ur scan is so soon, my scan is not till the 2nd Dec, 1 week on Thursday. I am so excited. Just praying that all will be ok and I will make it till then.
Speak soon
Molly xxxxxxx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Girls just a wee update from me. Been spotting bleeding since Sunday, appears to tail off then comes back again. My hcg is now over 4000 so it has been rising. I will keep u all updated.
Hope u r all doing well.
Mollyxxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170 (Oct 19, 2010)

Molly. Crossing fingers for you x


----------

